
In death of dinosaurs, it was all about the asteroid – not volcanoes - conse_lad
https://news.yale.edu/2020/01/16/death-dinosaurs-it-was-all-about-asteroid-not-volcanoes
======
eesmith
Link goes to a Yale Public Affairs & Communications summary of the article
just published in Science, titled "On impact and volcanism across the
Cretaceous-Paleogene boundary" at
[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6475/266](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/367/6475/266)
.

Here's Science's even shorter summary (short enough to quote for HN), though
with fewer details than Yale's:

> Around the time of the end-Cretaceous mass extinction that wiped out
> dinosaurs, there was both a bolide impact and a large amount of volcanism.
> Hull et al. ran several temperature simulations based on different volcanic
> outgassing scenarios and compared them with temperature records across the
> extinction event. The best model fits to the data required most outgassing
> to occur before the impact. When combined with other lines of evidence,
> these models support an impact-driven extinction. However, volcanic gases
> may have played a role in shaping the rise of different species after the
> extinction event.

